# Katydids



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Has anyone heard katydids yet? We haven't heard them here but they should be signing pretty good by now.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I havent heard them, but I found one in my garden.Seemed like an od place for one.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I too found a shell in the garden but have not heard any yet. Just mentioned that to the wife this past weekend.


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

Had one land on my shoulder the other night at my Daughter's T Ball game. It held the twelve 5 year olds in AWE for 30 minutes.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It has been a noticably quiet year for them around here. I have heard only a few and saw one climbing a tree that hadn't come out of it's shell yet, went back a little later to see it's progress and it was gone! I think it got eaten... Last year they were everywhere and my trees had dozens of shells on them and I could watch one emerge every so often.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Haven't heard any but saw one on the house the other day.


----------



## justthinking (Jan 5, 2004)

Saw one this morning - no music yet though.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I think this is the latest date I can ever remember for them. Still none here.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Heard a few buzzing today finally, with this heat and after a good rain. As hard as the ground has been around here I am not sure they could even get out until now!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

...Cicadas ??


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Heard them last night ... What is the old myth? 6 or 8 more weeks of summer... Dont really know


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't heard one all year! I thought they only hatched every few years??


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

FIJI said:


> ...Cicadas ??


Ditto. 

L & O


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

cicada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esbqq35t_G8




katydid

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/walker/buzz/141sl1.wav


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

The cicada's in a tree behind my house are hard at it. 

My friend has 2 trees I can't remember what type (maybe elms?) but he gets katydids every year.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

FIJI said:


> ...Cicadas ??


We called them katydids all my life .Bud


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Big difference between a cicada and a katydid.


My wife said she heard one yesterday. I haven't heard any yet.


Walleyeguy, yes, that is the old saying. 6 weeks until frost.

Here's another. When the wind blows over the oat stubble it is only 6 weeks until fall. Friday I saw a field of oats that had been combined. There aren't many oats grown around here this summer though.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I must say, I thought they were cicada's being discussed so I am corrected. Not heard those either and thought they were one in the same all these years, just different versions of the same bug :lol:!
Have not heard the katydid song at all this year. Good link and thanks for the clarification!
_What I am hearing, besides the cicada now is the chainsaw bug, after that storm yeaterday and this morning!!! Just got power restored....._


----------



## Nick Scobel (Aug 12, 2009)

Heard one just the other day over here in SE Michigan


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> Big difference between a cicada and a katydid.
> 
> 
> My wife said she heard one yesterday. I haven't heard any yet.
> ...


Sorry I thought they were one and the same .Bud


----------

